# Larrabee: Intels Angriff auf den GPU-Markt? Versuch einer Mini-Analyse



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Projekt Larrabee wird Intel wohl sowas wie eine Multifunktions-GPU auf den Markt bringen wollen - ähnlich, wie Nvidias CUDA- oder AMDs CTM-Bemühungen, sollen dann nicht nur Grafik sondern auch Physik oder andere Dinge von der Rechenkraft der massiv-parallelen Prozessoren profitieren.

Zwar hat Intel außer bei integrierter Grafik (i740 und Derivate, zugekauft von Real3D, SGX und Derivate, zugekauft von PowerVR) kaum Erfahrungen auf dem Gebiet, aber in Sachen Compiler und Chipdesign und -fertigung sind sie ziemlich weit vorn. Außerdem können Sie selbst produzieren und so ein Glied der Wertschöpfungskette überspringen. Das würde bei ansonsten identischen Rahmenbedingungen und Preisen schon einen (kleinen) Unterschied ausmachen.

Zudem bemüht man sich seit einiger Zeit, Raytracing in Spielen zu etablieren. Kapazitäten auf diesem Gebiet werden angeheuert und forschen was das Zeug hält, Firmen (Neoptics, Project Offset) werden gekauft, Middleware (Havok-Physik) wird assimiliert. Bisher scheinbar ohne richtigen Zusammenhang. 

Manpower und Know-How sind also bereits bei Intel vorhanden, aber reicht das, um die jahrelange Erfahrung von AMD und Nvidia auf dem Gebiet der Grafikkarten wettzumachen? Kann Intel wirklich aus dem Stand ein konkurrenzfähiges High-End-Produkt hinlegen? Oder wird Larrabee doch eine Raytracing-Beschleuniger- und GP-Rechenkarte?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## AchtBit (28. Februar 2008)

Ich denke fast, Intel möchte gerne einen leistungsfähigen Raytracing Algorithmus in die CPU integrieren. Sollte dieses ehrgeizige Vorhaben auch noch Erfolg haben, könnten wir uns theoretisch vom 3d Rasterizer verabschieden und wieder eine alte S3 Trio Grafikkarte in den Rechner stecken. Übertrieben gesehen würde die dann ausreichen um die berechnete 3d Grafik anzuzeigen.

Nur hat die Vergangenheit auch gezeigt, dass so etwas nicht von sofort auf gleich machbar ist. Die Algorithmen, die moderne GPUs zu dem gemacht haben was sie jetzt sind, wurden über Jahre Stück für Stück ins Silikon integriert.

Zugegeben, bei der Entwicklung von Intel würden manche Sachen, wie z.B. die Entwicklung von HL Sprachen zum ansprechen der HW, wegfallen aber trotzdem zweifle ich irgendwie, dass ein derart grosser Sprung so einfach machbar ist. 

Keine Frage, ich würde es natürlich sehr begrüssen, meine Games in 3d Studio Grafik zu geniesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

Naja, ich denke nicht, das der 'erste Versuch' besonders erfolgreich sein wird, zumal Intel selbst ja sagt, das sie keine Ahnung haben, was man mit dem Teil machen kann/können soll, was schonmal kein gutes Zeichen ist.

Unterm Strich wüsst ich jetzt auch nicht, wozu das Teil da sein soll...


----------



## Henner (28. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> zumal Intel selbst ja sagt, das sie keine Ahnung haben, was man mit dem Teil machen kann/können soll


Solche Aussagen sollte man nicht überbewerten - ich denke schon, dass man bei Intel recht genau weiß, was sich mit Larrabee anstellen lässt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Februar 2008)

"As of now, we have no idea of what Larrabee is capable"

Solche Sprüche können auch bedeuten, dass man noch nichtmal begonnen hat (haben will) am Potenzial des Larrabee zu kratzen.


----------



## der8auer (28. Februar 2008)

Ich halte eher wenig davon. Die Teile werden garantiert nicht gerade billig da die Entwicklungskosten besimmt enorm sind. Dann muss Intel erst mal an die Leistung von Nvidia und AMD/ATI anknüpfen und mithalten, was sicherlich nicht einfach sein wird. 

Kann für Intel nur hoffen, dass das ganze nicht wie die PhysiX Karten endet 

mfg


----------



## riedochs (28. Februar 2008)

Intel hat sich ja schonmal in Grafikkarten versucht, die waren ja auch nicht schlecht. Das ganze ist eben mal abzuwarten.


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. Februar 2008)

@der8auer: im gegensatz zu ageia (physx) ist intel megagroß und hat das nötige budget um hier den pc-markt entscheidend zu verändern 

raytracing wäre ganz klar der effektivere weg v.a. weil wir jetzt wirklich an grenzen mit der rasterisierung stoßen. 
der erste schritt wird mit dem larrabee gemacht und mit dem zweiten dürfte hier auch die maßentauglichkeit einsetzen. problem ist halt lediglich der eingefahrene markt... sieht man ja schon bei der sache 32Bit vs 64Bit bei den betriebssystemen. spieleentwickler könnten hier natürlich komplett auf die konsolen überspringen. oder aber die technik wird in den übernächsten konsolengenerationen eingeführt.

ist noch alles sehr sehr wage... aber wenn es jemand schaffen kann dann intel


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> "As of now, we have no idea of what Larrabee is capable"
> 
> Solche Sprüche können auch bedeuten, dass man noch nichtmal begonnen hat (haben will) am Potenzial des Larrabee zu kratzen.



Naja, es kann auch bedeuten, das die Karte für normales Rasterizen nicht taugt und man irgendwie 'zwanghaft' andere Anwendungsgebiete suchen 'muss', damit man überhaupt irgendeinen Vorteil anpreisen könnte...

Interessant ist auf jeden Fall, das Intel kleine x86 Kerne nimmt, nur sieht man ja z.B. an aktuellen GPUs, das die Rechenleistung nicht alles ist und man noch ein paar 'alte' Fixed Function Units braucht (TMUs, ROPs z.B.)


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Februar 2008)

Also ich prophezeie Raytracing die gleiche Zukunft wie der Onboardgrafik.Ich denke mal,es wird vorerst nur in Bürocomputern zu finden sein und dort als Intels "Spielplatz" dienen.Ich denke nicht,dass Intel den großen Grafikkartenherstellern groß Konkurrenz machen kann.Denn die würden sich bestimmt auf einen massiven Preiskampf einlassen.
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen,dass Intel da mit Nvidia/ATI zusammenarbeitet und sie eine Multi-GPU-Lösung anstreben wie es derzeit geplant ist,nämlich in 2D/Office Raytracing und zum Spielen wird eine richtige Grafikkarte aktiviert.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> raytracing wäre ganz klar der effektivere weg v.a. weil wir jetzt wirklich an grenzen mit der rasterisierung stoßen.


Raytracing ist einfach grober Unfug, braucht Leistung ohne Ende, selbst der Erfinder hat nicht gerad eine positive Meinung darüber!

Ganz ab davon: wenn Raytracing so über-hypertoll ist, warum nutzt es denn keine Sau im Reallife?!

Pixar z.B. hat z.B. Cars gerendert, nur für spezielle Spiegelungen wurde Raytracing benutzt.

Noch darüber hinaus hats üble Probleme mit dynamischer Geometrie, kurzum:
Wer Raytracing hypt, hat einfach keinen Plan, wovon er spricht, in der Praxis ists Mist, nutzt keiner wirklich...


----------



## der_schnitter (28. Februar 2008)

Also ich weiß nicht,ob es schon draußen ist,aber ich glaube,wir reden hier von einer Raytracing-Technologie,die für den Privatanwender gemacht ist


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> nur für spezielle Spiegelungen wurde Raytracing benutzt


 
da hast du schon einen großen bonuspunkt genannt  licht, schatten, spiegelungen, transparente usw.

raytracing hat nen gewissen grundaufwand an rechenleistung den man mit einem speziellen chip aber ohne weiteres erfüllen könnte (siehe larrabee). 

bei aktueller grafik ist alles mehr oder minder auch nur getrickse wenn man es flüssig darstellen will, ansonsten wäre der aufwand auch viel zu groß.

quake3 und quake4 mit den modifikationen waren schon ziemlich interessant. 



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> hat einfach keinen Plan, wovon er spricht


 
hat dir schonmal einer gesagt das du nicht vernünftig argumentieren kannst? gepöbel ist bei dir irgendwie immer der erste schritt... bist du wirklich so eingebildet?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

schau mal hier, oder da und vorallendingen das.

Das sollte für den Anfang reichen, um den 'Mythos' Raytracing mal etwas zu zerlegen...

dit: hier noch ein Thread...


----------



## Löschzwerg (28. Februar 2008)

hab ich jemals behauptet das raytracing schon perfekt ohne probleme und alles richtig macht? neeeeiiiiiin 

ich verstehe die nachteile sehrwohl, lasse aber auch die vorzüge nicht außer acht. es braucht nunmal seine zeit bis eine technik ausgereift ist. die technik der heutigen rasterisierung hat sich auch so langsam aufgebaut und selbiges sehe ich bei raytracing. 

zumindest könnte man einige teilbereiche von raytracing verwenden. es gibt so viele möglichkeiten. es muss nur mal jemand offen für innovationen sein und etwas umdenken.

gleich alles zu verteufeln (wie du es gerade machst) hat noch niemandem was gebracht 

niemand hat subaru dazu gezwungen nen diesel boxer zu entwickeln, aber das ding ist super 

jetzt warten wir halt mal ab was intel da macht  darüber diskutieren wird man ja wohl noch dürfen


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

Man sollte Dinge lieber kritisch sehen denn immer jedem noch so kleinen/seltsamen Hype hinterherrennen!!

In der IT-Welt gibts 'nen Haufen Leute, die keine Ahnung haben und trotzdem einen auf dicke Hose machen, aber teilweise Dinge gut verkaufen können und sonst nix auf die Reihe bekommen, dieser D3D10 Wrapper für Windows XP ist ein gutes Beispiel für sowas...

Wer etwas mehr von dem Umfeld verstanden hat, hat gleich von Anfang an gesagt, das das nichts wird...


PS: Doch, die dt./eu Presse mit ihrem Dieselgehype hat Subaru dazu gezwungen...


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. Februar 2008)

wer rennt hier denn irgendeinem hype hinterher? lass uns doch etwas über die möglichkeiten philosopieren 



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Wer etwas mehr von dem Umfeld verstanden hat, hat gleich von Anfang an gesagt, das das nichts wird...


 
wenn man keine lösungen finden will ist das natürlich der erste gedanke  die rasterisierung stand mindestens vor genau so vielen problemen.



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> In der IT-Welt gibts 'nen Haufen Leute, die keine Ahnung haben und trotzdem einen auf dicke Hose machen, aber teilweise Dinge gut verkaufen können und sonst nix auf die Reihe bekommen, dieser D3D10 Wrapper für Windows XP ist ein gutes Beispiel für sowas...


 
geb ich dir zu 100% recht


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Februar 2008)

ATI und Nvidia werden den Erfolg der Raytracingtechnologie schon zu verhindern wissen.Intel mag Geld haben,aber ohne die Kooperation der Spieleentwickler bringt die beste Technologie nichts.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Februar 2008)

Nun, wer die Threads weiter oben gelesen hätte, wüsste das Raytracing nicht sonderlich pralle ist und für Spiele denkbar ungeeignet...

Daneben dürft man auch alles was man bisher beim rendern gelernt hat, übern haufen schmeißen, auch nicht sehr toll.

Was bleibt ist eine Technik die sehr aufwändig ist und sehr viel mehr Performance denn das bestehende kostet...


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Februar 2008)

Raytracing mal außen vor: Dass Intel groß ins Zockergeschäft einsteigt, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen. Mit den Prestige-Karten macht man ja keine Kohle, da gehts mehr ums Firmenimage zwischen Nvidia und AMD. Intel hat ja aiegentlich nie so sehr um die Gunst der Zocker gebuhlt, oder?
Aber ausschließen kann man es natürlich nicht, wer weiß was die aushecken.

Was ich mir vorstellen könnte, wäre eine Plattform für verteiltes Rechnen, Multicore-float, sowas in die Richtung wie Tesla/CUDA. Meinen Informationen nach kommt Nvidia damit gut an bei Universitäten und Forschungseinrichtungen, und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Intel da mitmischen möchte, evtl. auch im die Xeons zu pushen.
Dabei muss es dann nichtmal um "Grafik" im strengen Sinne gehen, allgemeime Vektor- Polygon- oder Gridberechnungen usw.


----------



## Löschzwerg (29. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Daneben dürft man auch alles was man bisher beim rendern gelernt hat, übern haufen schmeißen, auch nicht sehr toll.


 
aller anfang ist schwer  deswegen wird sich auch linux erstmal nicht gegenüber windows durchsetzen. der mensch ist halt faul. irgendwann fängt jeder an was neu zu lernen und arbeitet sich daran hoch.  



			
				Stefan Payne schrieb:
			
		

> Was bleibt ist eine Technik die sehr aufwändig ist und sehr viel mehr Performance denn das bestehende kostet...


 
ohne geeigneten beschleuniger geht natürlich nix und die software basis könnte geschaffen werden.

es wäre/ist halt eine komplett andere art der 3d darstellung in die bei weitem noch nicht so viel energie reingesteckt wurde wie beim aktuell gängigen verfahren. was erwartest du denn?

ich stempel dich jetzt als "pflunze" ab und halt mich hier raus


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2008)

Bei Computerbase gibts Teil 2 zum Raytracing-Bericht: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/bericht_raytracing_spielen_20/

Außerdem eine Meldung, dass Intel mittlerweile bestätigt hat, dass der Larabee für Games und Multimedia gedacht sei:
http://www.computerbase.de/news/hardware/grafikkarten/2008/maerz/intel_larrabee_ende_2009_gaming/
Kann allerdings 2009 bis 2010 werden, bis das Ding marktreif ist. Angesichts der Tatsache, dass Intel neu auf dem Sektor einsteigt, wohl nicht verwunderlich...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2008)

Den Thread im 3DCenter dazu sollte man dazu nicht vergessen, in einigen Postings wird (immer noch nicht) sehr gut von Raytracing geredet.


----------



## StellaNor (13. März 2008)

Ray-tracing + Larrabee sowie der weiter entfachte Krieg zwischen Nvidia und Intel wird meiner Meinung nach Ende 2009
seinen Höhepunkt erleben.
Wird Nvidia und auch AMD bis dahin weiter an seinem Konzept festhalten, kann der lachende Dritte nur Intel heissen. Als Angriff auf den GPU-Markt
würde ich es nicht interpretieren, vielmehr als Produkt aus o. g. Punkten. Auch wenn Ray-tracing nicht wirklich neu ist, so wird
es mit Larrabee eine Platform erhalten, die diese Technik erstmals in wirklich anwendbare Bereiche rückt. Aber bis dahin ist es noch
ein langer Weg. Es wird viel Überzeugungsarbeit seitens Intel nötig sein, denn alleine kann dieser Weg nicht beschritten werden.
Entwickler gleichermaßen wie Hardware-Hersteller müssen mit ins Boot genommen werden.
Alles bis jetzt nur ein Wunschdenken meinerseits - es bleibt zu hoffen, dass sich Intel, Nvidia und AMD an einen Tisch setzen und sich
die beiden letzt genannten nicht dieser neuen Technik verschließen. Wer zu spät kommt, den ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2008)

@StellaNor

Schau dir den Thread im 3DCenter an, da ist man garnicht begeistert über Raytracing, eben weils nicht *so gut wie Intel uns weismachen will* ist!

Ganz ab davon ist ein 3DChip nicht nur die Hardware sondern vorallendingen *die Software*, bei einem Neueinsteiger kann das nix werden, vorallendingen wenn man bedenkt was für ein Müll die Intel IGPs momentan sind...


----------



## StellaNor (13. März 2008)

@ Stefan Payne
Ich kenne den Thread. Persönlich kann ich auch kaum bis gar keine Fakten liefern. Auf die Problematik der Software habe
ich hingewiesen. Aber wie ich schon anmerkte: Wunschdenken 
Entsprechend meinem Wunschdenken hat sich zumindest vor etlichen Jahren der Markt entwickelt und Innovationen wurde hinterher
gehechtet. Insofern hat Intel mit dem Larrabee meine moralische Unterstützung, weil sich AMD und Nvidia dem verweigern.


----------



## d00mfreak (13. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Raytracing ist einfach grober Unfug, braucht Leistung ohne Ende, selbst der Erfinder hat nicht gerad eine positive Meinung darüber!



Stimmt. Aber ich glaube mal was davon gelesen zu haben, dass wenn entsprechend spezialisierte Chips zu Verfügung stünden, diese die gesamte Berechnung nur mit ein paar Mhz runterklopfen könnten.

Ein größeres Problem bei Raytracing stellen afaik Reflexionen und transparente Körper dar, da hier ein (ziemlich schmerzhafter) Kompromiss zwischen Qualität und Geschwindikeit eingegangen werden muss, um es halbwegs performant auf den Bildschirm zu bringen.

Insgesamt kann ich darüber aber net viel sagen, Raytracing scheint aber Potential zu haben. Soll Intel mal seinen Larrabee entwickeln, wenns was gutes ist, ok, ansonsten wird Intel sich sowieso net durchsetzen


----------



## Löschzwerg (13. März 2008)

ich find das interview mit tim sweeney von epic in diesem zusammenhang auch sehr interessant 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ie_lange_wird_es_Direct_X_als_API_noch_geben/

der kann sich als entwickler sehr gut raytracing vorstellen. da der mann mit die unreal engine zu verantworten hat sollte er schon nen bisschen ahnung davon haben.

auf der anderen seite steht natürlich john carmack der hier alles viel nüchternen betrachtet: http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=532&type=expert&pid=1t

auch sehr interessant 

klar hat raytracing etliche nachteile, aber schwarzmalerei hätte uns bei der rasterisierung auch nicht weitergeholfen. 

ich denke mit larrabee wird einen starken beschleuniger für raytracing geben, aber ob die leistung dann letztendlich ausreichend ist oder sich der aufwand lohnt wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ein größeres Problem bei Raytracing stellen afaik Reflexionen und transparente Körper dar, da hier ein (ziemlich schmerzhafter) Kompromiss zwischen Qualität und Geschwindikeit eingegangen werden muss, um es halbwegs performant auf den Bildschirm zu bringen.
> 
> Insgesamt kann ich darüber aber net viel sagen, Raytracing scheint aber Potential zu haben. Soll Intel mal seinen Larrabee entwickeln, wenns was gutes ist, ok, ansonsten wird Intel sich sowieso net durchsetzen


1. Nein, das größte Problem ist erstmal die Performance, Rasterizierung ist einfach schneller/effizienter.
Das nächste Problem ist dynamische Geometrie, das ist auch nicht so einfach möglich, bei Raytracing.
Und LOD hat man auch nicht (das braucht man, weils sonst flimmern würde).
2. Nein, hats eben nicht.
Es hat in einigen Teilbereichen ein paar Vorteile (Spiegelungen/Reflektionen), das wars aber auch.

An dieser Stelle möcht ich mal ein Posting aus dem oben genannten 3DCenter Thread zitieren:


Coda schrieb:


> Das wurde hier schon unendlich oft diskutiert. Z.B. kannst du wenn du Raytracing verwendest Vertex- und Geometry-Shader grad mal vergessen. Das Konzept funktioniert da einfach nicht. Dynamische Geometrie ist allgemein ein großes Problem, auch wenn es inzwischen relativ gute In-Flight-Sortierungsalgorithmen gibt.
> 
> Außerdem ist Raytracing nur deutlich effizienter wenn du wirklich extrem viele Polygone zeichnen willst. Also deutlich mehr als Pixel auf dem Bildschirm. Das darfst du aber nicht, sonst flimmert dir es das Hirn raus. Das heißt man braucht eh wieder LOD und Rasterisierung ist wieder effizienter.
> 
> ...


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (25. Mai 2008)

Ich denke mal,
Larabee wird nicht so toll werden, wie Intel behauptet.
Intel hat auch gemeint, der P4 könne mit 10GHz rennen; was jetzt nicht heißen soll, dass ich jede Meldung von Intel *nicht* glauben würde, ich will nur sagen, glaubt nicht alles, was Intel sagt.

Man kann viel spekulieren, aber der Brüller wirds doch wahrscheinlich nicht.
Ich finds schön, dass Intel sich daran versucht, aber bis das ganze ausgereift ist, vergehen schon noch ein paar Jahre.

Weil, was bringen einem realistische Spiegelungen, wenn das ganze mit 3 FPS läuft?

Mein Rat, wie so oft: Abwarten und sich dann ein Bild machen.


----------



## riedochs (27. Mai 2008)

Abwarten und Tee drinken.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2008)

Zur Siggraph werden wir schlauer:
For Attendees: SIGGRAPH 2008

Da will Intel zumindest in PDF-Form den Larrabee wohl zeigen. Interessant:
*Larrabee uses multiple in-order x86 CPU cores that are augmented by a wide vector processor unit, as well as fixed-function co-processors. This provides dramatically higher performance per watt[]*
Klingt mittlerweile mehr wie ein Embedded-Design für MIDs.


----------



## exxe (4. August 2008)

heise online - 04.08.08 - Intel: Mit Pentium-Kernen gegen Nvidia und ATI

etwas ausführlcher als die news damals hier


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. August 2008)

Na, das kann unser Henner doch schon längst (und besser):
PCGH - News: Der Pentium als Grafikchip: Intel enthÃ¼llt Larrabee

^^ für alle, die keine trockene Textwüste wie bei Heise wollen.


----------



## alkirk (10. August 2008)

Na bin ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn die ersten Karten dann mal auf dem Markt kommen. 

Auf der einen Seite denk ich, es ist ein wackliger Weg. Intel versucht sich viele Möglichkeiten offen zu lassen wozu *Larrabee *fähig sein soll. Ob am Ende wirklich die gewünschte Leistung rausspringt wird man sehen.

Ein bitteren Beigeschmack dürfte dann die Sache auf jedenfall für Nvidea haben, wenns funktioniert.

Dann hat sowohl AMD als auch Intel komplette PC Systeme auf dem Markt (Prozessoren,Board´s, GraKa´s). Nvidea steht dann ziehmlich allein da. Den Spagat beide Systeme zu bediehnen und dafür zu entwickeln dürfte schwer werden, zumindest auf die Dauer.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. August 2008)

Hm...ich habe da zugegebenermaßen wenig Ahnung von der Materie, aber irgendwie traue ich dem nicht so ganz. Gut, Intels ansatz ist so falsch nicht, GPUs mutieren momentan gerade zu Multi-Purpose-Units, während man auf CPUs dank Multicore auch immer mehr "Müll" abläd, um die Rechenzeit genutzt zu kriegen.

Aber eine GPU mit x86-Befehlssatz? Ist ja nicht so, dass der irgendwie für Grafik optimiert ist oder? oder können die Chips dann Grafikbefehlssätze plus x86 nebenbei?

Ich bin skeptisch, andererseits ist Intel ja auch nicht komplett unfähig, und sie werden kaum jahrelang etwas entwickeln, dass ein schlechter witz ist (ok, sie werden es *nicht nochmal* tun, gell Pentium 4?). Kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen.
Es riecht so nach "eierlegender Wollmilchsau", einem Chip der irgendwie alles kann. Nur neigen solche Lösungen halt oft dazu, alles ein bisschen und nichts richtig gut zu können?!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2008)

Einen richtigen "Grafikbefehlssatz" gibt es so nicht. Die Shader-Anweisungen bestehen eigentlich aus den üblichen Dingen die ADD, MUL, MADD, SUB, SIN, REC, RSQ, CPM und so weiter.


----------



## TALON-ONE (18. August 2008)

Na hoffen wir das Beste

@Adrenalize
Du hast Dich ja schon öfter mal geirrt, siehe PhysX@G80 u. CUDA 
Die sind schließlich nicht behindert bei Intel.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2008)

Öhm, siehe EPIC aka IA64 und siehe Benzium 4...
Sowie Intels '64bit Plan'...


----------



## kmf (18. August 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Öhm, siehe EPIC aka IA64 und siehe Benzium 4...
> Sowie Intels '64bit Plan'...


Und wer erst gar nix macht, kann auch nie was verkehrt machen. Ich versteh echt nicht, warum du solche Postings schaltest. 

Ich jedenfalls finde, dass Intels Vorstoß in dieser Richtung den Markt weiter beleben wird. Auch nVidia und AMD werden sich was einfallen lassen müssen und auf diese neue Technik reagieren. Auch wenn Larrabee im ersten Schritt möglicherweise noch keine Gefahr gegen das etablierte Rasterizer-Verfahren darstellen wird, so liegt dessen Potential doch zunehmend in der Zukunft.
Und ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil birgt die Tatsache, dass durch den kompletten Wegfall der Fixed-Function-Hardware die Steuerung durch die einfache Allerwelts-Programmierung durch das native C/C++ Programmiermodell erfolgen wird. 

Wenn Intel den Stromhunger bei Larrabee in den Griff bekommt, sehe ich keinen Aspekt, der gegen einen Erfolg sprechen würde. Denn sollte eine bestimmte Anzahl an Cores dem Wettbewerb performancemäßig unterlegen sein, wird einfach eine Schippe voll nachgelegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. August 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Und wer erst gar nix macht, kann auch nie was verkehrt machen. Ich versteh echt nicht, warum du solche Postings schaltest.


Naja, beim Pentium4 war abzusehen das der nicht so wirklich taugt.
Und auch beim Itanic war klar, das das kein Konzept für den Massenmarkt ist und auch nicht so wirklich gut...

Wäre AMD nicht mit ihrem x86-64 Vorstoß, hätten wir jetzt wohl solangsam erste IA64 Desktop Prozessoren...
Zumindest war das mal Intels plan...


kmf schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls finde, dass Intels Vorstoß in dieser Richtung den Markt weiter beleben wird. Auch nVidia und AMD werden sich was einfallen lassen müssen und auf diese neue Technik reagieren.


Naja, Raytracing ist ja nun nicht gerad der Heilige Gral, auch wenn er von einigen in diese Position geredet wird, so gibts doch einige Probleme damit.

Selbst der Erfinder von Raytracing hälts für eine schlechte Idee, da es furchtbar ineffizient ist und sehr viel Rechenleistung verbraucht...



kmf schrieb:


> Auch wenn Larrabee im ersten Schritt möglicherweise noch keine Gefahr gegen das etablierte Rasterizer-Verfahren darstellen wird, so liegt dessen Potential doch zunehmend in der Zukunft.


Abwarten und Tee rauchen...
Auch wenn Intel das sagt, so haben sie schon viel gesagt und sich viel vorgenommen und sind trotzdem am Ende auf die Schnauze geflogen, weil der Ansatz doch nicht so ganz praktikabel war, siehe Netburst oder den Itanic Versuch...



kmf schrieb:


> Und ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil birgt die Tatsache, dass durch den kompletten Wegfall der Fixed-Function-Hardware die Steuerung durch die einfache Allerwelts-Programmierung durch das native C/C++ Programmiermodell erfolgen wird.


Welcher komplette Wegfall?!
Für die Ausgabe brauchts immer noch Fixed Function, die ist auch bei Intel vorhanden...

Auch sind die aktuellen GPUs schon recht gut programmierbar, wenns auch keine generalpurpose EInheiten sind, aber das ist der Larrabee auch nicht so sehr, wie Intel es sagt...

Sie sprechen zwar von x86 kompatiblität, aber die ist nur rudimentär, den 'neuen Befehlssatz', der etwa dem entspricht was aktuelle GPUs so machen, kehrt man unter den Tisch bzw hebt ihn nicht soo sehr hervor...


kmf schrieb:


> Wenn Intel den Stromhunger bei Larrabee in den Griff bekommt, sehe ich keinen Aspekt, der gegen einen Erfolg sprechen würde. Denn sollte eine bestimmte Anzahl an Cores dem Wettbewerb performancemäßig unterlegen sein, wird einfach eine Schippe voll nachgelegt.


Du vergisst die Treiber!
Die sind bei Intel bisher immer richtig grottig gewesen!
Dagegen waren ATis Rage6 Treiber richtig gut oder die Rage 128 (PRO)...

Das meiste KnowHow dürft immer noch in den Treibern stecken und da haben ja nV und AMD ein paar Jährchen mehr Erfahrung......


----------



## TALON-ONE (19. August 2008)

Mit den Treibern hast Du recht, die waren bis jetzt grottenschlecht und das auch nur alle Schaltjahr, aber man kann ja ein paar Programmierer von NV o. AMD einkaufen.  
Mit der Netburst des P4 waren sie lange Zeit auf dem Holzweg, aber sie haben´s mit den Cores mehr als wett gemacht.
Ich traue Intel allerdings einiges zu und der Larrabee wird seinen Weg machen, da wette ich mein letztes Hemd drauf


----------

